# HR10-250 Overheating Error



## cmachine (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey guys Ive lurked here for a long time and purchased my 10250 preorder. Ive had no trouble up until now, anyone seen this error and have any input? Ive opened the Tivo and assured that it was clean and the fan is working properly but it still will not start up.

"The internal temperature was too high. The DVR has been shut down to avoid damage to the hardware."


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Can you check the system info screen to tell us the exact temperature? How old is this HR10? Does the unit have good ventilation?


----------



## cmachine (Jul 30, 2007)

Whats strange is I seem to be having an HDMI hand off issue that affects the temperature reading in the settings menu. Idling normally I read 38c but once I start getting audio popping and cracking and the tivo will not respond to commands the temp fluctuates to about 50c - 80c. Up until now I have been using component outputs and recently upgraded displays that has HDMI connections. I have seen this error once before when I was still on the component connection but has now made the Tivo unusable. 

I cant recall how old the unit is.


----------



## cmachine (Jul 30, 2007)

I reconnected the Tivo to the display with component cables and within a few seconds same trouble audio popping and cracking, frozen video then overheating error. I would guess the overheating is intermittent and causing the audio and video issues. I thought it was isolated to the HDMI but I guess not.


----------



## stivovance (Feb 12, 2003)

You should send it in to CCS http://www.ccscorporation.net/ and see if they can fix it, they do excellent work.


----------



## cmachine (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks, I shot an email to CCS to see what they had to say.


----------



## gaspanic (Jul 7, 2003)

My parents just got the same error on their HR10 a few days ago. They got it the first week they came out. I cleaned it out and checked the fan everything seems to be working fine, but the error doesn't go away.

The error comes up right after starting up so you can't access any menus to see if the temp is actually high.


----------



## cmachine (Jul 30, 2007)

> The error comes up right after starting up so you can't access any menus to see if the temp is actually high.


I opened my case and put an external fan pointing at the tivo so I could get it to stay up long enough to monitor the temp in settings. Otherwise mine would shut down during the sat signal aquisition.

I got an email back from CCS and they said it was "likley fixable" so it looks like I am going to send it off in the AM.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

I was having the high temperature problem on my very early model HR10-250 last month. I read the troubleshooting page on weaknees, and they suggested power supply as a possible problem. I ordered the new power supply, replaced it in about 5 minutes, and I've been up and running successfully ever since.

I'm holding off on replacing my D* TiVos as long as possible 

Good luck,
Tracey


----------



## drewba (Nov 25, 2000)

This happened to me several months ago. Replacing the power supply fixed my issues. More information in this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=321092


----------



## cmachine (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys!!! Power supply is in route. :up:


----------



## dbuchthal (Dec 25, 2001)

FWIW, when this happened on my old DirecTiVo (non-HD) box, it was a failing fan. (You could actually see the fan "stuttering" as it rotated.) It was a bit tricky to find a fan the right size, but once i did, it was a very easy swap-out.


----------

